# Hemianthus callitrichoides flower



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! How fascinating! I have never seen HC flower before...

Can you get a better picture of the actual flower itself?


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

I tried for a while. It is very difficult. Ill will again later, yea. I need a macro lens.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice, I didn't know HC would flower.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey. News update. I found several flowers when I looked closely. Didn't know they were there!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

they look super tiny!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've heard that they're the smallest known flower. Does anyone know if this is accurate?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the smallest known flower is on Wolffia, a miniature relative of duckweed.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

It's a hard thing to photograph even with a macro lens. I've just tried to take some photo's of mine. Still can't get a great photo of it .....


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice shots, Brian


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Cool, I never knew it would flower. Lucky!


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Had another crack and getting some photo's of these. Until the photo's are downloaded off the camera it's hard to tell what stage the flowers are in. I think I'll have to try these again to see if I can get a classic flower just opened shot.


----------

